# Coup de blues.



## Bilbo (9 Juin 2004)

Je passe ma vie entre Strasbourg et un bled perdu dans le Tarn. Quand je suis à la campagne comme en ce moment, je dois faire un quinzaine de bornes minimum pour faire mes courses. J'ai exclu un hyper du coin car on n'y trouvait quasiment plus que des produit de l'enseigne. Pas moyen de dénicher certains articles dans les marques (grandes, je le précise) que je préfère. Cette politique de non-choix m'horripile. J'ai par conséquent jeté mon dévolu sur un supermarché d'une chaîne concurrente où je trouvais ce qu'il me fallait. Aujourd'hui je voulais des biscuits apéritifs bien précis qui étaient toujours dans le rayon ad hoc jusqu'à présent. Je vous laisse imaginer mon dépit quand j'ai vu qu'on y trouvait plus que les produits de l'enseigne et que ce phénomène se généralise dans tous les rayons. Dans les hypers des grandes villes, ils n'appliquent pas cette technique de vente parce que la concurrence y est acharnée. Dans les campagnes, ça devient difficile d'y échapper.

Je me suis dit que les grandes chaînes de distribution allaient profiter encore davantage du monopole dont elles disposent aujourd'hui et ça m'a foutu un coup au moral. La notion du service au client se perd et tout se mesure désormais à l'aune du fric. :sick:

Quand je suis sorti, il faisait beau, le soleil plombait comme de juste et j'ai repris ma bonne humeur coutumière. Je mets l'autoradio en route pour faire mes quinze kilomètres et je tombe sur une annonce de vente d'actions qui s'est fini par cette phrase : _la brochure visée par l'AMF est disponible sans frais_ :mouais:

Une brochure ... sans frais.  Le scoop du siècle, sans aucun doute. Je n'en suis toujours pas revenu.

Je me suis alors surpris à me dire que tout foutait le camp, que les valeurs se perdaient, que je ne me reconnaissais pas dans ce monde, etc.

Et le cheminement de ma pensée m'a tout naturellement amené à cette conclusion : du haut de ma quarantaine, il est bien possible que je sois en train de devenir "un vieux con".

À+


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

Bah pourquoi tu va dans les superettes quand t'es au fin fond du Tarn? Profites en pour prendre l'apéro avec un saucisson du coin, des olives du marché, des tartines de chevre fais.... c'est vachement meilleur que tous les biscuits fussent-ils de grande marque.
Et puis sur la radio balance la zic de l'iPod ou ouvre simplement les fenetres pour ecouter les cigales (y'en as dans le Tarn?)   

Allez bois un coup ca va passer


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et puis sur la radio balance la zic de l'iPod ou ouvre simplement les fenetres pour ecouter les cigales (y'en as dans le Tarn?)



Pour les cigales, il faut encore attendre un brin que ce soit, vraiment, l'été. Je te rappelle, jpmiss, que le tarn c'est pas si loin de Clermont. L'Afrique, c'est plus bas (je vous jure, ces voyageurs, ils ont l'exotisme chevillé au corps)   

Sinon, te plains pas, Bilbo, y a pas si longtemps, tu n'aurais pas trouvé du tout de supermarché   
Et faut pas croire, le choix dans les épiceries de campagne, même naguère, c'était très limité. Faut pas se prendre la tête avec les inconvénients de la campagne, il faut en savourer les avantages, paroles de vieux con   Il y aura bientôt des fraises des bois.   

Ceci dit, le Tarn (le département, pas la rivière), je ne connais qu'en touriste (c'est plein de belles choses) et donc pas trop les supermarchés et les hypermarchés : en Lozère, il paraît qu'il y aura bientôt *1* hypermarché.    mais ça doit être comme le G5 à 3 GHz


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour les cigales, il faut encore attendre un brin que ce soit, vraiment, l'été. Je te rappelle, jpmiss, que le tarn c'est pas si loin de Clermont. L'Afrique, c'est plus bas (je vous jure, ces voyageurs, ils ont l'exotisme chevillé au corps)




Bah justement des cigales vers Clermont y en a pas


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Etonnant... Chez nous en Suisse, c'est le contraire, la tendance est plutôt au retour des marques. J'en sais quelque chose vu que je bosse dans un hypermarché en plus du bahut...


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

bah tu as pas le petit magasin du village ou il fait bon parler ?
celui ou tu discute, ou tu achetes les timbres, le pain ?
même si c'est plus cher, et alors, plus cher de combien ? 10% 20 % 
et les 20% ils vont ou ? dans sa poche et ça c'est mieux !
en irlande par exemple les grandes surfaces sont strictement reglementées
résultat plein de petits magasins 

mais pas de saucisson, et le vin    trop cher
alros prends une saucissette bien seche et un rosé frais et bois le pour moi
en te disant , "quand même on est bien ici"


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement des cigales vers Clermont y en a pas



Je sais bien (remarque, les grillons et les sauterelles, ça met le souk aussi  et l'accent clermontois, ne surtout pas confondre avec l'accent auvergant, surtout celui "vu à la télé", ça chante quand même  ). Dans le Tarn, il y en aura, je pense (enfin, pas partout) mais c'est un peu tôt. 

Alors, cet été, je te conseille de prendre la A75, tu seras bien vite dans les embouteillages de Millau pour peu que tu choisisses bien tes dates, comme ça tu auras le temps de regarder le viaduc sous toutes ses coutures et, avec un peu de chance t'auras quelques cigales. Si ça ne suffit pas, file jusqu'à Lodève : là aussi t'auras un bouchon et quand j'étais gamin (ou je deviens sourd, ou j'embellis le passé, ou les cigales se barrent à l'écart, ou les trois parce que je trouve que c'est bien plus calme aujourd'hui), les platanes avant Lodève, y avait pas beoins d'ampli pour avoir les oreilles passées au laminoir par nos chers petits homoptères.


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ...il est bien possible que je sois en train de devenir "un vieux con"...


Rassure toi, c'est bien moins grave et handicapant de devenir "con" avec l'âge que d'être né "con" ; dans un cas il y a des périodes de rémission, dans l'autre


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Viens. Passe. Viens boire un coup, viens. Sur la terrasse, il fait bon. Ca te rallonge de combien le trajet Toulouse-Strasbourg ? 3 heures ? 
Bon, faudra compter le temps de vider quelques fillettes, et de manger, aussi.


----------



## molgow (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en irlande par exemple les grandes surfaces sont strictement reglementées
> résultat plein de petits magasins



Ah voilà pourquoi là bas, je ne trouvais que des petites superettes et jamais de grand super-marchés comme chez nous...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis alors surpris à me dire que tout foutait le camp, que les valeurs se perdaient, que je ne me reconnaissais pas dans ce monde, etc.


C'est rien, c'est l'âge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis alors surpris à me dire que tout foutait le camp, que les valeurs se perdaient, que je ne me reconnaissais pas dans ce monde, etc.


Constat terrible mais ô combien réaliste ... malheureusement !!!
Pas plus tard que hier soir, une brave petite vieille de mon voisinage sonne à ma porte en demandant si elle pouvait téléphoner à son médecin - tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer le téléphone ou un GSM ! - et de me dire que la cabine publique du bout de la rue est encore une fois explosée !!!
Et de fait ... ça doit faire une vingtaine de fois depuis le début de l'année que des connards pulvérisent cette cabine ... et une vingtaine de fois que Belgacom la remet à neuf ... jusqu'au jour ou elle sera supprimée comme 80 % des cabines publiques de mon patelin...
Détail me direz-vous ! Peut-être ! mais des détails comme ça, j'en ai encore plein ma besace !!!
Il y a 10 ans il y avait encore quelques petites épiceries dans le quartier ! Maintenant ... faut prendre sa bagnole pour aller à l'hyper ... quand on a une bagnole bien entendu !!!
Détail aussi ... j'en conviens !
Non Bilbo, t'es pas un vieux con comme je ne suis pas non plus un vieux con !!!
La technologie est au top ... le Web et tout le reste ... les mails que l'on s'expédient en moins de temps qu'il n'en fallait pour lécher un bon vieux timbre postal ... le numérique ... l'ADSL ... l'information ... la vitesse ... la productivité ... c'est beau tout ça !
Le temps que tu gagnes grâce à la technologie de pointe, tu le reperds en faisant vingt bornes pour aller dénicher un saucisson au fin fond d'un parking encombrés de bagnoles...
Le progrès n'est valable que s'il est partagé par tous ... et là, sincèrement, je doute !!!!!


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le temps que tu gagnes grâce à la technologie de pointe, tu le reperds en faisant vingt bornes pour aller dénicher un saucisson au fin fond d'un parking encombrés de bagnoles...


Mon saucisson, je ne l'achète pas en hyper, mon poulet non plus. Je suis à la campagne et j'ai monté mes filières.  En deux ans j'ai eu le temps de mettre ça au point. Le coup de blues que je me suis payé ne vient pas du fait que je n'ai pas la hyper-big-maousse-grande surface qu'on peut trouver dans les métropoles. Bande de nazes.  




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le progrès n'est valable que s'il est partagé par tous ... et là, sincèrement, je doute !!!!!


Bingo ! Là je poste avec une ligne téléphonique des plus banales. L'ADSL c'est pour plus tard.

On flingue les petites épiceries en montant des grandes surfaces qui proposent tout un panel de produits et une fois qu'on est en situation de monopole, le choix se réduit et on passe à "on sait ce que vous aimez, ne vous en faites pas, amenez la tune". Et personne n'y trouve rien à redire. 

Quant aux apéros avec le chant des cigales, ne vous en faites pas. Je crois bien que c'est le pli de la région que j'ai adopté le plus vite. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien, c'est l'âge


Le vieux con te traite de petit con. (1) 

(1) Avec une pointe de tendresse, comme il se doit.


----------



## JediMac (10 Juin 2004)

Et pis les gâteux eu gâteaux, j'veux dire gâteau , d'apéro, c'est pas bon pour ta ligne que tu as encore svelte.
Par contre, ça c'est nickel en apéro :

un ½uf
de la moutarde
du thym
de la crême fraîche (facultatif)
du fromage râpé (il va sans dire que le Comté est recommandé)
et une baguette
Vous mélangez le tout (sauf la baguette  ). Il faut que le mélange se tienne, donc si c'est trop mou ajoutez du fromage et si c'est trop compact, un peu de moutarde ou de crême fraîche.
Coupez la baguette en tranche de 1 cm d'épaisseur maxi et tartinez là avec le mélange.
Puis au four, d'abord à 200/250 °C et quand tout ça a bien fondu, un coup de grill.
Servir chaud !


----------



## JediMac (10 Juin 2004)

Et puis, que les vieux moroses et les jeunes aussi, n'oublient que le remède miracle est indiqué dans ma signature :king:!


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juin 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Puis au four, d'abord à 200/250 °C et quand tout ça a bien fondu, un coup de grill.
> Servir chaud !


C'est net, tu t'inquiètes pour ma ligne.     



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, que les vieux moroses et les jeunes aussi, n'oublient que le remède miracle est indiqué dans ma signature :king:!




À+


----------



## JediMac (10 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+


Zut, tu ne t'es pas fait eu :rose: ! Tant pis ce sera pour la prochaine...


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de blues que je me suis payé ne vient pas du fait que je n'ai pas la hyper-big-maousse-grande surface qu'on peut trouver dans les métropoles.


Désolé, je n'y peux pas grand chose...   J'm'appelle ni Leclerc, ni Mulliez...    :rateau: 

Ceci dit, ce qui me fait rire, c'est les habitants de grandes villes qui croient que le deux roues à été popularisé par son utlisation en ville, plutôt que pour aller voir les copains du patelin d'à côté à 14 ans


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> du fait que je n'ai pas la hyper-big-maousse-grande surface qu'on peut trouver dans les métropoles.


sinon, c'est aujourd'hui dans les grandes villes que l'on trouve le plus de petits commerces, parce que c'est trop long de sortir de la ville pour aller faire ses courses. En campagne ou petites villes, ces commerces n'arrivent pas à survivre, du fait d'une seule grande surface ou centre commercial dans un rayon de 50km


----------



## Fulvio (10 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je n'y peux pas grand chose...   J'm'appelle ni Leclerc, ni Mulliez...    :rateau:
> 
> Ceci dit, ce qui me fait rire, c'est les habitants de grandes villes qui croient que le deux roues à été popularisé par son utlisation en ville, plutôt que pour aller voir les copains du patelin d'à côté à 14 ans



Ca peut aussi faire rire, les gens qui pensent qu'ils ont popularisés le deux roues à 14 ans en allant voir les poteaux du bled d'en face  Mes grands-parents m'ont assez dit qu'ils allaient à l'usine en vélo, à 15km de chez eux. Je les trouvaient rasoirs, quand ils me racontaient ça...


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> sinon, c'est aujourd'hui dans les grandes villes que l'on trouve le plus de petits commerces, parce que c'est trop long de sortir de la ville pour aller faire ses courses. En campagne ou petites villes, ces commerces n'arrivent pas à survivre, du fait d'une seule grande surface ou centre commercial dans un rayon de 50km


tout à fait.
pas mal de gens qui vivent en province dans des villes petites ou moyennes seraient surpris...
je suis à Paris depuis 4 ans et j'y ai découvert ce que je ne connaissais quasiment pas ou plus en province : des commerces de proximités, un marché au coin de la rue deux jours par semaine pour les produits frais, une grosse supérette pas trop chère pour les produits de base (pas de CD en promo, pas de télé, pas de fringues...) du vrai pain vendu par des vraies boulangères qui te disent bonjour quand tu les croise chez le primeur, etc...

tout ça parce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas de bagnole, ou que c'est trop galère de l'utiliser quotidiennement pour faire ses courses.
s'il te manque du liquide vaisselle pas besoin de passer une demi-journée à Carrouf tu as le droguiste du coin... qui te le vend le double du prix mais au final tu n'auras pas acheté un plein caddie de conneries !!!

avec tout l'amour que j'ai pour nos campagnes c'est clair que la Grande Distribution n'a pas rendu la vie plus rigolote...


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

Un remède infaillible
Tu vas au marché local, tu achetes tous les bons produits proposés (recommandes par Jose Bové ou Jean Pierre Coffe)
Tu rentres à la maison, ou tu dégustes tout ca en buvant un bon coup avec tes ami(e)s
Ensuite, tu rejoins les 35,1 % de la population locale, 
ca calme 
Tu vois que tu as choisi le bon département


----------



## maousse (10 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut aussi faire rire, les gens qui pensent qu'ils ont popularisés le deux roues à 14 ans en allant voir les poteaux du bled d'en face  Mes grands-parents m'ont assez dit qu'ils allaient à l'usine en vélo, à 15km de chez eux. Je les trouvaient rasoirs, quand ils me racontaient ça...


tu sais, l'image d'Arlette sur sa mob' est bien dans ma tête, comme exemple, ainsi que tous les maraîchers par chez moi, avec leur remorque à légumes tous les mercredis matins...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un remède infaillible
> Tu vas au marché local, tu achetes tous les bons produits proposés (recommandes par Jose Bové ou Jean Pierre Coffe)
> Tu rentres à la maison, ou tu dégustes tout ca en buvant un bon coup avec tes ami(e)s
> Ensuite, tu rejoins les 35,1 % de la population locale,
> ...



Ben quoi, c'est pas bien la sieste ?


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, c'est pas bien la sieste ?


Après l'apéro et un bon repas, il y a autre chose à faire ? 

 

À+


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

merde, je voulais te remonter un peu, mais en lisant et en réfléchissant je me suis mis à blueser aussi...  
J' ai pensé à nos campagnes qui deviennent inaccessibles aux gars du coin, chassés vers les banlieues et les lotissements en carton-pâte par les hollandais et autres angliches... tu vois tous ces magnifiques villages du Sud, en pierres sèches  et rues pavées , vides... vides et sans école, ou plutôt si : l'école est transformée en loft climatisé avec piscine et habitée 2 semaines/an par la famille Van Hoedrrckrq qui ne voit jamais les Heitzchmlik d'à côté qui viennent qu'au mois d'août... alors que les Wisther's ont recrépi la façade en vert pomme, mis des volets jaunes pétard, et une énorme boîte aux lettres anglaise sur la porte...
Bref, ne restent au village que le maire, 3 paysans et 2 retraités...qui possèdent 11 maisons transformées en gîtes ... l'école(la vraie) est à 30Km, partagée avec 15 autres communes... (bien entendu et malheureusement, je ne parles pas d'un village en particulier  )

ça c'était pour les petits villages mignons comme on en trouve ds le Var, Vaucluse, Gard, Tarn, Hérault, B-d-Rh etc..., pour les villages qualifiés de "pittoresques" c'est pire car en plus il y a des commerces ! et quels commerces... "eskimos, chocolats ! frites, pizzas !" et autres glaces et Mr Freeze dégoulinants, dont les emballages suintants jonchent les pavés millénaires... les pires sont les commerces de faux artisanat "médiéval" avec fausses armes, t-shirts "ethniks" et autres cartes postales... écoeurant ! (surtout que ce sont les mêmes que vous soyez au Mont StMichel, à Lourdes ou à la Couvertoirade (Larzac ...que gardarem po  ) ...
Heureusement qu'il subsiste de vrais artisans qui parviennent à tirer leur épingle du jeu...

Comme quoi la .?. n'attend pas le nombre des années


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

Je crois qu'il va falloir agir... contre ça entre autres.  :hein: 

La bombe à caca me paraît être l'arme la plus dissuasive.

C'est déprimant et tellement vrai ce que tu racontes... d'ailleurs si c'était pas vrai ça serait pas déprimant !  :rateau: 

En Bourgogne on le voit aussi, mais beaucoup moins et il y a de la résistance... le sud me parait être malheureusement plus ultra libéral.

Mais rassurez-vous les aires d'autoroute viendront bientôt remplacer ces beaux villages pittoresques, il y en a déjà qui ressemblent à de véritables villes, c'est superbe.

Vivement que la France achève son euro disneyisation.


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J' ai pensé à nos campagnes qui deviennent inaccessibles aux gars du coin, chassés vers les banlieues et les lotissements en carton-pâte par les hollandais et autres angliches... tu vois tous ces magnifiques villages du Sud, en pierres sèches et rues pavées , vides... vides et sans école,


 Du côté sud, effectivement , pas mal d'anglais et de hollandais qui s'installent en résidence secondaire, ou même principale (merci les compagnies aériennes à bas prix). Ceci dit, on va pas leur demander leurs papiers pour s'installer, si ? Pour trouver des coins avec moins d'habitants à mi-temps, le mieux est de choisir des coins avec un climat un peu plus "roboratif disons En haute-Lozère, les résidences secondaires (quand même nombreuses) sont surtout celles des natifs du coin émigrés aux quatre coins de l'hexagone (elle m'a toujours fait rire celle-là ) vu que quand les haricots gèlent au mois de juillet, ça en fait réfléchir certains.

 Les villages se vident et les écoles se rassemblent mais le fait que les anglais ne s'installent pas ne ferait pas forcément vivre mieux les écoles : y a moins de gosses, c'est un fait. et moins d'agriculteurs. Pour les artisans, le bâtiment profite des restaurations et pleins de baraques sympas seraient tombés en ruines si elles n'avaient pas été restaurées par des "touristes". Le bâtiment fait vivre des tas d'artisants. Là comme ailleurs, c'est une question d'équilibre, largement dépassé dans le sud "touristique", beaucoup moins en d'autres endroits. Le vrai problème est effectivement la pression sur le foncier bâti mais, en dehors des villes, cette pression est très variable.

   Il ne faut pas désespérer de tout, il faut juste voir comment on peut faire pour que ça ne tourne pas au "n'importe quoi".


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En Bourgogne on le voit aussi, mais beaucoup moins et il y a de la résistance... le sud me parait être malheureusement plus ultra libéral.
> 
> [/IMG]




C'est surtout que question climat ca se bouscule moins au portillon en Bourgogne que dans le sud les Anglais et les Hollandais.   

Nan, j'ai dit une connerie?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah pourquoi tu va dans les superettes quand t'es au fin fond du Tarn?


Tu veux dire qu'il ya des supermachés et des superettes dans le Tarn? On n'est plus obligé de tuer son jambon soi-même?
Fabuleux. Si ça continue, ils vont bientôt avoir l'électricité


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que question climat ca se bouscule moins au portillon en Bourgogne que dans le sud les Anglais et les Hollandais.
> 
> Nan, j'ai dit une connerie?


 Mais non, tu dis pas de conneries : L'Auvergne est un grand plateau de fromages, à déguster avec des glaçons Et même chose pour un bon morceau du massif central.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que question climat ca se bouscule moins au portillon en Bourgogne que dans le sud les Anglais et les Hollandais.
> 
> Nan, j'ai dit une connerie?



Bah oui un peu, c'est méconnaître un peu la Bourgogne, surtout celle du sud 
Le climat est plutôt très climatique  en été et la richesse du patrimoine culturelle est assez énorme, dans le genre pittoresque, la Bourgogne est bien placée. 
Les pointes chaleur sont fréquentes en Saône-et-loire, regarde bien ta carte météo pendant cet été avec la canicule bis.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas désespérer de tout, il faut juste voir comment on peut faire pour que ça ne tourne pas au "n'importe quoi".


Je te rassure, je ne désespère pas de tout. Grands Dieux.  Je désespère juste de ne pas trouver mes biscuits apéros.  

Quant au plateau auvergnat, je m'y serais bien établi si la population médicale (ma compagne est médecin) y était plus dense. Un médecin qui s'y installe aujourd'hui ne vit plus, il bosse. Triste à dire, mais la désertification provoque aussi ce genre de perversions.  Il y a bien des solutions, mais c'est un autre débat. 

À+


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Le problème justement c'est qu'ils nous piquent tous les meilleurs coins, (pas que l'auvergne ne soit pas bien: j'ai rarement passé plus d'un an ou deux sans y passer des vacances (Aubrac, Hte-Loire, Cantal, Lozère...) c'est dire !), non seulement en inflationant l'immobilier, mais aussi en faisant pression pour obtenir des terres agricoles qu'ils transforment en "constructibles"...
Les baraques à restaurer, ils prennent les plus belles et n'en font pas tjrs des merveilles, ex: sur le Larzac, un canadien qui a achetté 3 ou 4 maisons mitoyennes puis a tout cassé, ne conservant que la façade, et occasionnant au passage un dégat des eaux chez mon grd-père qui n'en demandait pas tant...et à qui il a voulu (en insistant) achetter un bout du jardin; tout ça pour vivre seul dedans : tant qu'on a de l'argent, pourquoi se priver ? achettons le village, on sera pas emmerdé par les voisins (pouha! des pequenots en plus !)
Alors, les artisans du bâtiment, c'est sûr qu'ils y gagnent, mais tous les autres sont réduits à servir les touristes... un peu dans le genre "réserve indienne" en moins folklo...

(bon, je parle pas des amerloques qui nous volent châteaux et abbayes sinon je vais abimer mon beau clavier...)


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les pointes chaleur sont fréquentes en Saône-et-loire, regarde bien ta carte météo pendant cet été avec la canicule bis.


Sur Strasbourg, le même phénomène est encore plus marqué. Mais les préjugés ont la vie dure. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Le problème justement c'est qu'ils nous piquent tous les meilleurs coins, etc.


Tu me rapelles les Alsaciens qui se plaignaient que les Allemands achetaient tout à l'époque du Mark fort.  Les choses sont quand même plus subtiles et moins tranchées que le tableau que tu dresses. 

À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les choses sont quand même plus subtiles et moins tranchées que le tableau que tu dresses.



C'était vers Verdun?   Non, je dis ça, c'est à cause des tranchées...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui un peu, c'est méconnaître un peu la Bourgogne, surtout celle du sud
> Le climat est plutôt très climatique  en été et la richesse du patrimoine culturelle est assez énorme, dans le genre pittoresque, la Bourgogne est bien placée.
> Les pointes chaleur sont fréquentes en Saône-et-loire, regarde bien ta carte météo pendant cet été avec la canicule bis.




Ah mais tu preche un converti: c'est tres chouette la Bourgogne, je dois meme avoir 3 ou 4 chromosomes qui viennent de là.
Mais bon,  l'Anglais ou le Hollandais qui se les pèlle 11 mois par ans sous la flotte il veux etre sur d'avoir les soleil, les cigales, la lavande et tout le toutim. Du coup dans ses agences de voyage ou immobilères qu'est ce qu'il y a: le sud

Au fait welcome home JPTK


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais tu preche un converti: c'est tres chouette la Bourgogne, je dois meme avoir 3 ou 4 chromosomes qui viennent de là.
> Mais bon,  l'Anglais ou le Hollandais qui se les pèlle 11 mois par ans sous la flotte il veux etre sur d'avoir les soleil, les cigales, la lavande et tout le toutim. Du coup dans ses agences de voyage ou immobilères qu'est ce qu'il y a: le sud
> 
> Au fait welcome home JPTK



Thank u dude !   

Je suis sur 15 CRT jusqu'à ce soir encore, FORMAC sont vraiment les branques du SAV, je sais pas si je remettrais 1 centime chez eux


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les choses sont quand même plus subtiles et moins tranchées que le tableau que tu dresses.
> À+


à l'échelle nationale sûrement, mais dans certains "pays" de certaines régions, c'est flagrant, je le vérifie sur place car j'y vis mais j'avais aussi vu une émission (avec un monosourcilleux hypertrophié...) qui dénonçait cet état de fait , exemple , ou encore , de manière générale le Luberon, les villages Templiers du Midi...
Le truc c'est aussi que ce n'est que le début du phénomène, qu'il n'est si poussé que ds certains endroits et qu'en marge il est plus dilué (plus insidieux). 
Du point de vue respect de l'environnement je préfère carrément cette situation à celle de la côte d'Azur, mais du point de vue culturel et patrimonial, c'est pas trop ça... en plus avec leurs exigences en terme d'hygiène, ils obligent les producteurs locaux à modifier leur production (destruction d'anciennes caves d'affinage de fromages à remplacer par des bâtiments carrelés et climatisés électriquement...)


----------



## quetzalk (11 Juin 2004)

voyez qu'on est pas si mal à Paris finalement...     (prix du foncier bati exclu on est bien d'accord   ).
on y essore le touriste aussi bien qu'ailleurs et avant qu'il nous rachète entièrement le bout de jardin du voisin, niveau de vie supérieur ou pas, va falloir qu'ils continuent à jouer au Loto   

sinon je suis d'accord avec JPTK sur la disneylandisation des villages : une après-midi à Saint-Guilhem le désert (34) ou à Salers (15) au mois d'Août on se croirait à Bercy village, avec les pavés bien propres et alignés, le crépi moyennageux tout neuf des façades et le troupeau de camescopistes gorgés de soleil qui achète en souvenir son batik ivoirien et une ou deux statuettes guatémaltèques...     :rateau: 

enfin, jpmiss, je te rappelle que les droits de l'interjection _ nan _ sont réservés...


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Juin 2004)

Vive les ptits commerces de la rue des Pyrénées, la boulangerie Gana, mes deux fromagers, le marché de Belleville, Big Store, Paris Store et Tang frères dans le 13e, Kyoko et Ace Mart les épiceries japonaise et coréenne à Opéra, le Bon Marché à Sèv'-Bab', et vive mon charriot à roulettes  , plus snob tu meurs !  

Paname rules !


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Les baraques à restaurer, ils prennent les plus belles et n'en font pas tjrs des merveilles, ex: sur le Larzac, un canadien qui a achetté 3 ou 4 maisons mitoyennes puis a tout cassé, ne conservant que la façade



C'est sûr qu'il y a des fois de l'abus et sans réel impact positif sur la vie du coin. Mais il y a aussi des réussites : certains hameaux tombaient en ruines quand ils ont été repris, alors, on n'aime pas forcément la façon dont ça s'est fait, mais c'est parfois mieux qu'un tas de cailloux (même si j'adore les tas de cailloux   )

De l'autre côté, Saint-Guilhem en août, même sans résidences secondaires et sans anglais ou hollandais, ça serait peuplé   Mais ça reste beau quand même, même si je préfère le voir en hiver. 

Les collectivités locales ont un rôle important à jouer pour éviter autant que possible les excés : en Lozère, il n'y avait pas eu de dérapage (entre autres parce que certains projets délirants avaient été refusés) jusqu'à très récemment,  où une société a acheté toute la crête du "Mourre de la Gardille", une petite montagne où l'Allier prend sa source, près de la Margeride, et a commencé à clôturer le tout : le sommet du Mourre devient inaccessible. Ce genre de camp retranché (en l'occurrence, ce n'est pas pour habiter, mais pour la chasse, semble-t-il) me fait bien plus peur encore que les villages touristiques.

Pour ce qui est des règles d'hygiène, c'est la réglementation européenne plus que les "immigrés" qui amène ce qui peut effectivement être parfois une catastrophe. Et cette réglementation est une des traductions de la lourde tendance sécuritaire et procédurière qui nous baigne en ce moment. C'est un peu délirant, mais dès qu'il y a un problème, il y a un procés, on veut des coupables. Alors tout le monde sort le parapluie même si on le place à côté de la chenaux plutôt que dessous.

PS Pour la canicule en Bourgogne, je vous crois mais n'en faites pas trop quand même : j'y ai passé une semaine aux vacances de Pâques avec un temps très sympathique (alors qu'ici il faisait plutôt dégueulasse à ce moment là). On a juste eu un peu de pluie le dernier jour dans le Morvan. Et j'ai pas mal rigolé au musée de Bibracte avec les différents commentaires audios fréquemment du genre :  "de la terrasse, s'il fait beau, vous verrez", etc. 

On avait l'impression qu'il ne fallait pas vraiment y compter.  Ceci dit, c'est une région superbe, pleine à craquer d'églises magnifiques et de plein d'autres choses à voir.


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> voyez qu'on est pas si mal à Paris finalement...



Franchement sans moi, si je peux : Paris, c'est très beau (ne parlons pas du prix des logements, évidemment, difficile de pas avoir les dents qui rayent le plancher si on veut y vivre  ) mais le problème c'est pour en sortir . Ici, si je devais énumérer les coins perdus superbes où je peux être demi-heure ou une heure (en roulant à 50 à l'heure ), je me ferais engueuler par Benjamin   Ne parlons pas des patelins de Lozère, ou même dans les métropoles  , c'est impossible d'être à plus de 10' à pied d'un coin où faire la sieste peinard au grand air.



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> sinon je suis d'accord avec JPTK sur la disneylandisation des villages : une après-midi à Saint-Guilhem le désert (34) ou à Salers (15) au mois d'Août on se croirait à Bercy village, avec les pavés bien propres et alignés, le crépi moyennageux tout neuf des façades et le troupeau de camescopistes gorgés de soleil qui achète en souvenir son batik ivoirien et une ou deux statuettes guatémaltèques...     :rateau:
> D



Sûr que Salers aussi ça craint. Une différence quand même à Saint-Guilhem et plus encore à Salers : à 5', même à pied de Salers, quelle que soit la direction que tu prennes, tu seras loin mais alors vraiment très loin de Bercy.  Et à Saint-Guilhem, faut juste aller un poil plus loin. À 5' de Bercy, j'ai peur que tu ne vois pas trop la différence.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Juin 2004)

à 5 minutes de Bercy village tu n'auras certes pas la Margeride en fond d'écran (  ) mais des coins sympa quand même... après c'est sûr qu'à Clermont j'allais faire mon jogging dans les volcans là faut se contenter du bois de Vincennes - mais ça fait trois ans que je n'ai pas mis les pieds dans un hypermarché (j'ai essayé récemment je suis reparti en voyant la taille du parking...)
L'idéal mais Raymond Queneau l'a bien démontré : ce serait de mettre les villes à la campagne    :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal mais Raymond Queneau l'a bien démontré : ce serait de mettre les villes à la campagne    :rateau:


Comme une grande ville avec à l'ouest : la Mer , à l'est : les Collines , au sud : les Calanques et au nord : la Provence...?  Et où tu es à moins de 30mn de tous les chemins et toutes les plages...? 
Moi ça me va comme deal


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Comme une grande ville avec à l'ouest : la Mer , à l'est : les Collines , au sud : les Calanques et au nord : la Provence...?  Et où tu es à moins de 30mn de tous les chemins et toutes les plages...?
> Moi ça me va comme deal


oui, mais cette ville-là, elle est trop sale  :rateau: Et puis essaie de trouver une forêt dans ce coin-là (ce qui m'a manqué le plus à marseille, à vrai dire)


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2004)

Bon, pour la forêt c'est vrai, il faut prendre la voiture jusqu'à Gemenos (20mn) ou le Plan d'Aups ... 
Mais tout le reste est assez unique qd même...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

> Je vous laisse imaginer mon dépit quand j'ai vu qu'on y trouvait plus que les produits de l'enseigne et que ce phénomène se généralise dans tous les rayons.



En fait c'est plutôt quelque chose que je trouve pas mal moi. Comme je n'ai vraiment que faire des marques qui sont toutes aussi minables les unes que les autres, je préfère payer moins cher pour un produit d'enseigne tout aussi bon, voir parfois meilleur.
D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien en fait qu'on fasse pour la consommation alimentaire comme on a eu du mal à faire pour les médicaments, c'est à dire des produits génériques. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ce qui se fait avec les produits "marque repère" ou "1er prix" et moi ça me convient très bien. On défini ce que doit être le sucre, le chocolat, le riz, etc... et on a fait un produit de base. (ça se fait déjà en fait, dans les hyper, on se sert dans des grands fûts ou alors des distributeurs)
Comme je ne fais que cuisiner je préfère avoir des produits de base totalement exempts de marketing et de communication (qui font que le prix est doublé) qui sont toujours à la limite de la publicité mensongère.

Imaginer qu'au rayon viande, on ait plein de marques différentes, avec plein d'emballages et de marketing, ça serait n'importe quoi, c'est l'avantage de ces rayons, on communique essentiellement via la qualité du produit lui même et non pas de son emballage... (c'est à nuancer puisque on voit qu'avec les diffuseurs d'odeurs, les éclairages et la musique diffusée, on influence aussi le choix du conso).

Ce que je veux conserver, c'est la diversité, si une marque d'enseigne propose toujours des choix variés, je n'aurai vraiment aucun regret de ne plus avoir à payer pour des autres marques de pacotilles.

Bon après y a un côté un peu "communiste" dans les produits génériques, il faudrait pas qu'on est tous des voitures identiques, le même chocolat, la même télé, etc... mais bon c'est certainement pas l'ultra libéralisme et sa soi disant concurrence avec ses relents de monopole qui viendra nous faire la morale (cf Kro$oft évidement, entres autres).

Bon j'ai pas forcément été très clair, mais je tenais juste à dire que quand je vois une campagne de pub comme : "et les marques vous en pensez quoi vous ?" bah perso j'en pense rien et j'en ai rien à faire des marques, moi c'est le produit qui compte, après que ce soit machin ou truc je m'en fou.

Même si une enseigne ne proposait que ses propres produits, mais qu'elle conservait les gammes et les niches, je crois que ça me poserait pas de problèmes... enfin je pense.

En tout cas, protéger le ptit commerce c'est possible, en Belgique il est encore hyper présent, plus qu'en France en tout cas, il doit bien y a voir des raisons.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

certes mon lapin, certes.

ça a l 'air sympa la Belgique décidément à entendre tous ces témoignages...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

Ouai mais bon les Belges pissent partout, ils font trop de tunning, ils attachent pas leur ceinture, ils klaxonnent pour dire au revoir comme des nazes.

Sinon ouai c'est bien


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

Il m'est arrivé de voir des gens faire ça en France...


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

Tu sais, JPTK, pour les produits de l'industrie agroalimentaire comme le chocolat et autres biscuits, ou même les pâtes, il est fréquent de voir qu'en fait ce sont les mêmes produits, provenant des mêmes chaînes de fabrication de la même usine, mais vendus sous une étiquette et à un prix différent... il y a l'effet marque qui inspire la confiance chez le consommateur, et aussi le retour sur publicité et surtout "recherche & développement" pour les produits un peu plus transformés que le riz brut... par exemple les biscuits, bien que bcp de "marques" exigent une petite différence sur les génériques comme un % légèrement différent de certains arômes etc...
J'avais entendu de la part d'un employé de ces e####és de Nestlé que les "fonds" de chaudrons et de cuves allaient aux "sous-marques" , et aussi que les contrôles qualité étaient moins stricts sur certains critères comme la taille/poids des picorettes par exemple...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

oh Luc l'ami, j'ai eu eune tiote pensée pour ti, ch'o intindu parler eud'sainte énimie à ch'téloche... bah ch'in ai d'bieux seuv'nirs ! 

sinon à part ça la Belgique c'est beau parfois (je pense à Bouillon ou Ostende là) mais le mieux, c'est les gens qui y habitent.

sinon à part ça JPTK? t'inquiètes dins ch'neurd, tu verras ya aussi plein de voitures thunées, comme à Toulon quoi... à noter qu'il y en a aussi à Avallon... sauf qu'à Avallon, dans les villages, les gens ne sont pas follement accueillants (ça m'a choqué moi...  )


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'ai vraiment que faire des marques qui sont toutes aussi minables les unes que les autres, je préfère payer moins cher pour un produit d'enseigne tout aussi bon, voir parfois meilleur.
> D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien en fait qu'on fasse pour la consommation alimentaire comme on a eu du mal à faire pour les médicaments, c'est à dire des produits génériques. C'est d'ailleurs un peu ce qui se fait avec les produits "marque repère" ou "1er prix" et moi ça me convient très bien.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait pas acheter les marques des enseignes. Moi-même, je le fais. Je peux même te donner l'équivalent des grandes marques pour certains produits (la bière en particulier   ). En fait, ce sont des marques aussi. 

Non, ce qui m'horripile, c'est le manque de choix alors qu'un hyper est sensé en offrir plus qu'ailleurs.

Quant aux produits génériques dans l'alimentation, désolé, pas pour moi. La viande que j'achète sur le marché n'a rien à voir avec celle qu'on trouve pré-emballée dans les grands magasins. Les ½ufs de ma fermières résistent bien quand tu veux les casser et ont un goût incomparable. Les pâtes n'ont pas toutes le même goût, le riz non plus et je pourrais décliner à l'infini.

Les marques quoi que tu en dises, servent à savoir ce que tu achètes. Enfin en général. Il est un chocolat noir belge qui n'a plus le même goût depuis que la marque a été rachetée.  Je le laisse désormais en rayon. Et ces exemples se multiplient. Crois-moi, l'idée qu'on mange tous la même chose me révulse. J'ai un niveau de vie qui me permet de manger de bons produits. Tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant et ça me révolte. Mais la bonne bouffe, c'est important. 

À+


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un niveau de vie qui me permet de manger de bons produits. Tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant et ça me révolte. Mais la bonne bouffe, c'est important.
> À+


C'est pas aussi simple, les gens qui se payent des homes-cinéma, des 306tunnées ttes-options vêtements de marques etc... et qui rognent sur la bouffe en se nourrissant de produits très bas de gamme sont plus que légions, moi c'est l'inverse... c'est un choix de vie...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

> Quant aux produits génériques dans l'alimentation, désolé, pas pour moi. La viande que j'achète sur le marché n'a rien à voir avec celle qu'on trouve pré-emballée dans les grands magasins. Les ½ufs de ma fermières résistent bien quand tu veux les casser et ont un goût incomparable. Les pâtes n'ont pas toutes le même goût, le riz non plus et je pourrais décliner à l'infini.



Je ne comparais que les 1er prix aux marques, les produits locaux ou les produits du jardin sont incomparables avec les produits des hyper, 1er prix ou grande marque. 

Ta fermière fait des pâtes et du riz ???   

Euh mais il me semble que les oeufs fermiers ont une coquille bcp plus fines au contraire, je me trompe ou bien ?



> Les marques quoi que tu en dises, servent à savoir ce que tu achètes. Enfin en général



Ca effectivement, je réfute totalement, c'est toujours les grands marques qui usent et abusent des législations et qui produisent les produits les moins bons pour l'organisme. 
Cf les produits trop riches en sel, en sucre, en graisses, l'arnaque des 0 % aussi scandaleuse que les cigarettes light (pourquoi pas le crack light aussi nan ?  )




> Tu sais, JPTK, pour les produits de l'industrie agroalimentaire comme le chocolat et autres biscuits, ou même les pâtes, il est fréquent de voir qu'en fait ce sont les mêmes produits, provenant des mêmes chaînes de fabrication de la même usine, mais vendus sous une étiquette et à un prix différent... il y a l'effet marque qui inspire la confiance chez le consommateur, et aussi le retour sur publicité et surtout "recherche & dévelo



Mais.... c'était exactement mon propros, j'ai décidément vraiment pas été clair...  :hein: 




> J'avais entendu de la part d'un employé de ces e####és de Nestlé que les "fonds" de chaudrons et de cuves allaient aux "sous-marques" , et aussi que les contrôles qualité étaient moins stricts sur certains critères comme la taille/poids des picorettes par exemple...



Ouai et moi j'ai entendu un mec du département Kro$oft qui disait que les macs c'était lent et pas compatible et que les composants étaient fait avec des morceaux d'enfants !  :affraid:  

Le critère taille/poids des picorettes, j'adore !  :love: 
En tout cas si tu fais la différence entre le nutella auchan et le VRAI  pas je suis prêt à me faire gaufrer une couille !


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

> J'ai un niveau de vie qui me permet de manger de bons produits. Tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant et ça me révolte. Mais la bonne bouffe, c'est important.



Bien manger ça coûte cher, mais mal manger beaucoup plus !  :hein:


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 

sinon à part ça la Belgique c'est beau parfois (je pense à Bouillon ou Ostende là) mais le mieux, c'est les gens qui y habitent.

sinon à part ça JPTK? t'inquiètes dins ch'neurd, tu verras ya aussi plein de voitures thunées, comme à Toulon quoi... à noter qu'il y en a aussi à Avallon... sauf qu'à Avallon, dans les villages, les gens ne sont pas follement accueillants (ça m'a choqué moi...  )[/QUOTE]

Yep, le nord de la France c'est pareil, sauf qu'en Belgique les tunnings ils ont une éthique apparemment, un peu comme les motards (mais pas encore), ils sont plus responsables que nos beaufs Français. 

C'est vrai que l'accueil Belge est terrible, c'est juste qu'après, tu voudrais bien qu'ils partent des fois !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Euh mais il me semble que les oeufs fermiers ont une coquille bcp plus fines au contraire, je me trompe ou bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> C



oui.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2004)

S'ils t'emmerdent tu m'appelles tu vas voir s'ils partent pas...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas aussi simple, les gens qui se payent des homes-cinéma, des 306tunnées ttes-options vêtements de marques etc... et qui rognent sur la bouffe en se nourrissant de produits très bas de gamme sont plus que légions, moi c'est l'inverse... c'est un choix de vie...



Moi je prends que des bons produits, mais je le répète, selon mon expérience, ça n'a rien à voir avec la marque.

Suffit de voir les études sur les chocolats des hyper par exemple, quand tu vois que ceux qui arrivent premiers sont des marques d'enseignes et bah tu rigoles.
Le jambon sous vide c'est déjà pas bon, mais je crois que les plus dégueux sont ceux qui sont soi disant des marques réputées (enfin après les 1er prix sur ce coup-ci mais de justesse).

Enfin bref, je veux qu'on réintroduise les fermes dans les centres villes !  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juin 2004)

Tiens, puisque qu'on est en train de discuter sur le prix et/ou qualité de la bouffe j'ai une petite question qui me porte à coeur :
le café/thé que vous consommez, est-il équitabe?


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> S'ils t'emmerdent tu m'appelles tu vas voir s'ils partent pas...



Faudra essayer alors pour voir, ils sont gros tu sais   


Bon pour les oeufs j'insiste mais il me semble bien que dans l'industrie on a renforcé la coquille pour éviter qu'elle se casse trop facilement (en modifiant l'alimentation des cocottes), le mois dernier j'ai pris des oeufs dans une ferme dans le fin fond du Morvan (une vraie quoi, ils avaient pas vu un étranger depuis la guerre  ) et bah la coquille elle était super fines et les oeufs super gros !


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai et moi j'ai entendu un mec du département Kro$oft qui disait que les macs c'était lent et pas compatible et que les composants étaient fait avec des morceaux d'enfants !  :affraid:
> 
> Le critère taille/poids des picorettes, j'adore !  :love:


Non, mais c'est vrai, en plus le mec (qui s'est donc fait virer avec tous les autres) n'avait rien de pro-nestlé, au contraire, il disait que les produits étaient aussi bons, mais que les marques ne voulaient pas des fonds de chaudron qd même (ça veut pas dire que c'est le brûlé du fond hein ! c'est juste que c'est pas la crême de la crême...) c'est plus par principe...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisque qu'on est en train de discuter sur le prix et/ou qualité de la bouffe j'ai une petite question qui me porte à coeur :
> le café/thé que vous consommez, est-il équitabe?



Ouai j'essaye depuis un baye déjà (donc j'essaye plus), mais sans grandes convictions, je pense que l'idée est bonne est que le gros Max mène une entreprise honnête, en tout cas, c'est toujours mieux qu'en face à mon sens, je me suis pas mal documenté sur ce label et je connais même quelqu'un qui y a bossé... pourtant c'est lui qui m'en a dit le plus de mal...


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisque qu'on est en train de discuter sur le prix et/ou qualité de la bouffe j'ai une petite question qui me porte à coeur :
> le café/thé que vous consommez, est-il équitabe?


Pas forcément. Ça dépend du torréfacteur, j'en ai une demi-douzaine dans mes petits papiers selon l'endroit où je me trouve. Cela dit, ce sont des produits que je teste chaque fois que l'occasion m'en est donnée et je dois bien admettre que c'est souvent de la bonne camelote. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour les oeufs j'insiste mais il me semble bien que dans l'industrie on a renforcé la coquille pour éviter qu'elle se casse trop facilement (en modifiant l'alimentation des cocottes), le mois dernier j'ai pris des oeufs dans une ferme dans le fin fond du Morvan (une vraie quoi, ils avaient pas vu un étranger depuis la guerre  ) et bah la coquille elle était super fines et les oeufs super gros !


Ça dépend des saisons. La nature, quand elle n'est pas trop malmenée, fait rarement des choses linéaires. 

À+


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Cf les produits trop riches en sel, en sucre, en graisses, l'arnaque des 0 % aussi scandaleuse que les cigarettes light (pourquoi pas le crack light aussi nan ?  )



Tiens, ça me fait penser à une amie qui se plaint toujours de léger embonpoint, mais qui boit tout le temps du Coca Cola Light et mange parfois des Sveltesse (ce sont des yahourts ou des branches céréales je me souviens plus?). Le pire dans l'histoire c'est qu'elle est convaincue que manger ça va l'aider à ne pas trop grossir... 
Pourtant un Coca Cola Light contient encore beaucoup de sucre (pas du glucose mais des dérivés), et le sveltesse qui arbore un nom quasi mensonger et un joli 0% sur l'emballage contient en réalité à 75% de glucides... 

Triste monde de consommation...


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour les oeufs j'insiste mais il me semble bien que dans l'industrie on a renforcé la coquille pour éviter qu'elle se casse trop facilement (en modifiant l'alimentation des cocottes), le mois dernier j'ai pris des oeufs dans une ferme dans le fin fond du Morvan (une vraie quoi, ils avaient pas vu un étranger depuis la guerre  ) et bah la coquille elle était super fines et les oeufs super gros !



Une technique pour renforcer la coquille des oeufs et de leur donner à manger du calcaire je crois (?!). Ma grand-mère par exemple donne régulièrement à ses poules des coquilles d'oeufs à manger pour qu'elles renforcent la coquille de leurs oeufs.


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

Un grand-oncle leur donnait des gourmettes, mais il n'a jamais eu les oeufs d'or...


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2004)

Faut leur donner des os de seiche.   

Mais, bon comme disait quelqu'un "ça dépend", de plein de choses et en particulier de ce que bouffe la cocotte, si elle bouffe du bon caillou calcaire, je suppose que vous pouvez vous servir des coquilles pour caler les armoirs, si c'est pas du bon caillou, vous allez vous cochonner en les portant mais peut-être que vous vous en lècherez les babines : jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est pas la coquille qu'on mange dans les oeufs. Ou alors, mon éducation est à refaire.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2004)

Vous avouerai-je qu'un sujet que j'ai titré "Coup de blues" qui dérive sur le métabolisme des poules me ravit.  Nous sommes dans un Bar, pas de doute.  



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut leur donner des os de seiche.



Les eaux de l'Agout (un affluent du Tarn) ne sont guère guère prodigues de ces céphalopodes.  

À+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai j'essaye depuis un baye déjà (donc j'essaye plus), mais sans grandes convictions, je pense que l'idée est bonne est que le gros Max mène une entreprise honnête, en tout cas, c'est toujours mieux qu'en face à mon sens, je me suis pas mal documenté sur ce label et je connais même quelqu'un qui y a bossé... pourtant c'est lui qui m'en a dit le plus de mal...



Pour faire simple, je bosse sur tout ceux qui dévellopent des problématiques équivalente au commerce équitable. Ya moyen de savoir ce qu'il t'a dit ton pote, en MP si ça pose un problème. En tous les cas, c'est vrai que le principe est séduisant et j'y crois à mort.


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

Il ne disait rien d'extraordinaire... j'ai déjà entendu d'ailleurs une représentante d'un des pays concernés qui s'offusquait également qu'on puisse faire de la charité pour soulager notre bonne conscience bourgeoise et qu'on ne fasse rien pour arranger réellement la situation. On envisage le problème en tant que marché, ça reste de la consommation et non pas du développement, c'est marketing et derrière tout ça on suppose toujours qu'il y a quelqu'un qui veut faire son beurre.
C'est ça que disait grosso modo mon ami et cette représentante, mais ces 2 points de vue bien que recevables, reste critiquables, c'est un peu une réaction épidermique concernant un problème que l'on aimerait bien vouloir voir évoluer plus radicalement et moins commercialement.
C'est un peu comme ceux qui reprochent aux resto du coeur d'être un peu la caution morale de la société, je les comprends largement, mais en même temps le problème est plus grave que ça puisque c'est resto du coeur ou nada, comme ça pourrait-être Max Havellar ou rien du tout puisque tout le monde s'en tape malheureusement, tant que le G5 atteint les 3 ghz à la fin de l'année...    :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les eaux de l'Agout (un affluent du Tarn) ne sont guère guère prodigues de ces céphalopodes.
> À+



ça, je m'en doute, mais je te rassure, les eaux de la Truyère en Lozère n'en ont pas plus (par contre il y a(vait) des moules et même des moules perlières dans le temps). Mais ma grand-mère achetait régulièrement ces os de seiche, au marché, il me semble pour donner à picorer aux poules.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon les Belges pissent partout, ils font trop de tunning, ils attachent pas leur ceinture, ils klaxonnent pour dire au revoir comme des nazes.
> 
> Sinon ouai c'est bien



tu veux dire que la Belgique c'est un peu comme la Seine Saint Denis (je me refuse à dire le "neuf trois", sinon, je me sentirais obligé de dire que je vais dans le six zéro quand je vais dans l'oise ou dans le sept quatre quans je vais en Haute Savoie... Et les phrases pathétique du genre "chuis un keum du neuf trois" ont un parfum de pathétique à mon gout. "et moi je suis un mec du "un quatre" ouah, putain ça déchire sa race... Z'avez vu, je parle le zivaouate couramment  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisque qu'on est en train de discuter sur le prix et/ou qualité de la bouffe j'ai une petite question qui me porte à coeur :
> le café/thé que vous consommez, est-il équitabe?



Oui. Quand je fais un café, j'en propose à tout le monde.  C'est équitable, ça, non?

Ok, je sors


----------



## quetzalk (14 Juin 2004)

> En tout cas si tu fais la différence entre le nutella auchan et le VRAI  pas je suis prêt à me faire gaufrer une couille !



Hou là là... imprudence difficilement pardonnable JPTK !!!  :rateau:  :affraid:  :hosto: j'ai des potes ultraspécialisés dans le Nutella® et qui t'en remontreraient !!!

Bon sinon anecdote d'hier soir, tiens on est à la bourre pour le cinoche, y a qu'à se prendre un truc au macdo (allez, pour une fois   ) ça nous gagnera du temps et puis merde, après tous ces repas équilibrés aux bons produits du marché on peut bien se gorger un peu de sel et de gras non ?
Résultat : on a passé 25 minutes devant le comptoir (un peu de monde et le type débordé et la salade qui met  1/4 d'heure à venir) avant de repartir énervé (notamment par les 98 dB de saoul-funk-miaulante insupportable) et de baffrer en 3 minutes 42 :
- des frites pas salées (ni cuites d'ailleurs)
- une salade morte au poulet qui a le gout de poisson pané et des croutons cubiques isonormés nappés d'une improbable vinaigrette au bleu ???
- une sundae fraise-kérosène liquéfiée d'avoir attendu si longtemps alanguie contre les frites (pas cuites, j'ai dit, mais chaudes quand même, enfin au début)
- le tout arrosé par du coca sans bulle (   tout fout le camp...)

Comme à chaque fois je me suis juré que plus jamais, mais plus jamais      je ne retournerai me compromettre avec _ ça _... 
Salauds tiens, pour le même prix on aurait été au chinois ou à la pizz du coin on aurait bouffé assis, servi et plus rapidement.


----------



## quetzalk (14 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Quand je fais un café, j'en propose à tout le monde.  C'est équitable, ça, non?
> Ok, je sors



Nan reste, on déconne  

Bon le café équitable (comme le tourisme du même nom), ça ressemble quand même beaucoup à du pipeau : j'ai essayé d'en causer avec mon oncle qui est producteur de café dans un petit pays d'Amérique Centrale (pays pauvre donc ; oui mon avatar c'est en référence), je n'ai obtenu qu'un haussement de sourcil et une moue que je me permettrai  de traduire par : 
- mais bande de prétentieux d'occidentaux, vous croyez que le paysan du coin est à ce point inepte qu'il ne sache commercialiser ses produits à un tarif suffisant à assurer l'éducation de ses enfants, la vêture de ses employés et le pain de chacun ? Nos revenus ne dépendent que d'une chose : le prix du quintal de café est fixé mondialement heure par heure à la bourse de New York, en fonction des pluies au Vietnam, des parasites qui attaquent les plantes au Brésil et ... des décisions de vieillards autistes qui gèrent les fonds de pension Américains. 

A ma connaissance (c'est à dire que j'en suis pas sûr  ) si le cours du café à New York est de x dollars, ça m'étonnerait que Monsieur Café Equitable l'achète 2 fois x dollars pour que le paysan guatémaltèque puisse s'acheter un itrip pour écouter l'ipod dans sa Range Rover.


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

1/ La bourse concernée par le café est la bourse des matières premières de Chicago...
2/ Le négoce et la commercialisation est trusté par un très très petit groupe de multinationales et d'individus...
3/ Le commerce équitable a un grand rôle à jouer au milieu de tout çà et apparemment tu ne les connais pas...


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Hou là là... imprudence difficilement pardonnable JPTK !!!  :rateau:  :affraid:  :hosto: j'ai des potes ultraspécialisés dans le Nutella® et qui t'en remontreraient !!!
> 
> Bon sinon anecdote d'hier soir, tiens on est à la bourre pour le cinoche, y a qu'à se prendre un truc au macdo (allez, pour une fois   ) ça nous gagnera du temps et puis merde, après tous ces repas équilibrés aux bons produits du marché on peut bien se gorger un peu de sel et de gras non ?
> Résultat : on a passé 25 minutes devant le comptoir (un peu de monde et le type débordé et la salade qui met  1/4 d'heure à venir) avant de repartir énervé (notamment par les 98 dB de saoul-funk-miaulante insupportable) et de baffrer en 3 minutes 42 :
> ...



Moi je dis bien fait  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ La bourse concernée par le café est la bourse des matières premières de Chicago...
> 2/ Le négoce et la commercialisation est trusté par un très très petit groupe de multinationales et d'individus...
> 3/ Le commerce équitable a un grand rôle à jouer au milieu de tout çà et apparemment tu ne les connais pas...



Intéressant


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis bien fait  :rateau:


Tu es cruel. Il se flingue les nerfs, déprime ses papilles gustatives, augmente sa surcharge pondérale et toi tu en rajoutes. 

 

À+


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

Ouai et bah ça lui servira de leçon au ptit olmèque volant !


----------



## quetzalk (14 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ La bourse concernée par le café est la bourse des matières premières de Chicago...
> 2/ Le négoce et la commercialisation est trusté par un très très petit groupe de multinationales et d'individus...
> 3/ Le commerce équitable a un grand rôle à jouer au milieu de tout çà et apparemment tu ne les connais pas...



1/ non New York, si mon oncle avait un mail il aurait pu t'expliquer (à moins que ça vienne de changer récemment - en tous cas l'exportateur qui lui achète son café se base sur les cours de New York faut que je le prévienne si ça n'existe pas  :rateau:  !!! )

2/ Oui. Mais il y a aussi de nombreux exportateurs et intermédiaires de dimension "moyenne" qui traitent directement avec les exploitants agricoles.

3/ comme je l'ai sous-entendu je n'ai de connaissance de ce négoce que par contact direct avec des gens directement concernés mais du coup, concernés par un seul bout de la lorgnette. Aurais-tu l'amabilité de nous faire profiter de tes connaissances, plutôt que simplement pointer mon ignorance en la matière ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

c'est pas tout çà mais faut aller ranger les courses


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 1/ non New York, si mon oncle avait un mail il aurait pu t'expliquer (à moins que ça vienne de changer récemment - en tous cas l'exportateur qui lui achète son café se base sur les cours de New York faut que je le prévienne si ça n'existe pas  :rateau:  !!! )


Il ne m'aurait rien expliqué, je baigne là dedans depuis que je suis môme...
Je t'accorde qu'entre cette époque et aujourd'hui, tout à changé à 100% 

C'est effectivement la New York Boarding of Trade (NYBOT)  qui gère les cotations ; mais celle-ci n'est que l'émanation (assez ancienne je te l'accorde et j'ai un peu perdu la notion du temps   ) du syndicat des Traders (courtiers) de la Bourse des matières de Chicago... Tu vois, nous sommes d'accord, je retarde, c'est tout 




			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Oui. Mais il y a aussi de nombreux exportateurs et intermédiaires de dimension "moyenne" qui traitent directement avec les exploitants agricoles.


Je t'ai trouvé bien méprisant avec tous ces européens qui se battent pour le Commerce Equitable...




			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 3/ comme je l'ai sous-entendu je n'ai de connaissance de ce négoce que par contact direct avec des gens directement concernés mais du coup, concernés par un seul bout de la lorgnette. Aurais-tu l'amabilité de nous faire profiter de tes connaissances, plutôt que simplement pointer mon ignorance en la matière ?


J'ai 2 ex beau-frères qui sont producteurs de café en Amérique Latine et j'ai côtoyé pendant longtemps des membres du puissant GIE "Cafe de Columbia" et leurs pendants européens que ce soit courtiers indépendants, groupes de courtages intégrés ou importateurs directes...

Ta fameuse bourse ne fait pas 100% de la pluie et du beau temps en la matière et beaucoup de pays producteurs commence à vouloir s'affranchir de ce système us typiquement manipulé...
Ne serait ce que par la manipulation du $.
Il commence à y avoir du commerce gré à gré, libellé en ¤, et cela ne fait que commencer. D'autant plus que les autorités européennes débloquent des crédits d'investissement qui permettent à ces producteurs (seuls ou en coopératives) de d'investir en ¤uros 
Tout çà est long, lent, mais la machine est en route et se rôde bien...
Et cela ne concerne plus seulement le café...

Je n'ai pas envie de polémiquer mais tu as eu 2 phrases malheureuses qui m'ont fait bondir, c'est tout...


----------



## quetzalk (14 Juin 2004)

J'avais forcé le trait et tu avais répondu court donc les conditions d'un malentendu étaient réunies      !

Ce que tu nous précises là est en tout cas plutôt rassurant, si cela pouvait alléger un peu la pression exercée sur les habitants de ces pays ce serait déjà un progrès... même si l'ambiance reste sans doute encore pour longtemps celle des romans de Garcia Marquez et que le syndicaliste n'est jamais à l'abri d'une balle perdue (putain et dire que l'ipod mini n'est toujours pas livré   et que le G5 n'atteint pas 3 Ghz, y a quand même des vrais problèmes dans la vie). Lors de mon dernier voyage  là-bas (en 99) j'avais été étonné par le nombre de panneaux "ici la communauté européenne aide à..." (construire un pont, améliorer ceci,  financer cela etc...). Souci humanitaire mais aussi probable retombée (positive semble-t-il) de la terrible concurrence avec les Etats-Unis... :mouais: 

Je trouve ce thread étonnant, si vous vous rappelez, on est parti des rayons de l'hyper du coin pour traverser la genèse des coquilles d'oeuf, redémarré la mobylette de mémé et fini par atterrir dans la cotation des cours du café...  
 _ MacGé, tu nous fais voyager _   

c'est quoi l'étape d'après ???


----------



## nicogala (14 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on est parti des rayons de l'hyper du coin pour traverser la genèse des coquilles d'oeuf, redémarré la mobylette de mémé et fini par atterrir dans la cotation des cours du café...
> _ MacGé, tu nous fais voyager _
> 
> c'est quoi l'étape d'après ???


à toutes fins utiles, je vous fait remarquer qu'on a sauté l'étape "branleur de coq" qui a son importance dans la génèse de l'oeuf, d'autant que c'est aussi lui qui redémarre la mob' à mémé qui comme chacun sait... "sait faire du bon café..."


----------

